# Question about uncured live rock



## fluxuploll (Jan 31, 2015)

hey guys! Sorta new to the hobby.

I was at J&L aquatics today and they said they had live rock that was uncured. They said that there was little to no die off on those rocks. I looked at the rocks and they seemed pretty clean. My question is, if i bought those rocks, how long would it take to cure? Also what stops the rock from curing, wouldn't they finish curing in the tanks they were in? 

I'm deciding if I want to buy it from JL or aquarium west. JL's live rocks are cheaper and they seemed to have a lot more.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

You should buy LR that are pleasing to your eye. Or some that you could glue together that will make the scape you want. 
LR is cured when the nitrates and phosphates have finished leaching out of the rock and into the water. That means changing the water often. So a lot depends on how much original die off was involved and how often water was changed. Sometimes it takes a few months. Only testing the water could tell you that. 
You don't need much to cure your own LR, just a 5 gal pail a small pump and a heater. Of course , I am assuming the LR you need would all fit into a 5 gal pail.


----------



## fluxuploll (Jan 31, 2015)

Ahhh, Thanks for the info. Im doing a 12g so it's probably all going to fit. Hmm i really don't want to wait for potentially a few months. Anyone here have experience with J&L semi-cured live rocks?


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

Oceanic Corals in Aldergrove sells dry rock that has been bleached and acid washed. No leaching, no impurities and ready to go. They also sell bio media, can get new or cycled.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

if your starting out and new to salt watter definitly get cured rock its a pain being a beginer and having to cure your own


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Yea. My tank o bought some from a guy taking down his tank and it was cured/ good To go almost instantly. I used live sand as well and my tank was cycled in a week and a half


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Speaking of 12g. Are you doing an edge?
Here's mine


----------

